# Piano Dolly



## rwhealey (Sep 11, 2012)

I have found myself in a position where I need to specify a dolly for a grand piano and I'm not sure where to start.

Has anyone done this before? Where is the best place to purchase such a dolly? Will I need to measure the piano, or are the dollys typically universal?

This is one of those things you don't usually ever think about until the piano doesn't have wheels and needs to move...


----------



## ack (Sep 11, 2012)

rock chalk google hawk

Jansen Grand Piano Dolly, Spider Dolly, Move your Grand Piano
Kansas City Piano Store | Exclusive Steinway Dealer in Kansas City | Schmitt Music Overland Park, KS | Piano, Organ, Digital Piano | KS MO

The spider dollies, in the first link, are the adjustable most common type, and most stable. But they do need to be sized for the general size of your grand (D= 9', C=7'). If you are still in Lawrence, I would think the school of music has a relationship with a dealer and that would be a better way to go than buying directly off the web.

good luck,
Paul


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 11, 2012)

A random Internet vendor I found when looking for a picture for the wiki entry spider dolly : Jansen Grand Piano Dolly, Spider Dolly, Move your Grand Piano . Yikes, those suckers are expensive for something having only three wheels, and I don't even see any with zero throw caster s.



Superfluous line added to make autobot function properly.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 11, 2012)

rwhealey said:


> I have found myself in a position where I need to specify a dolly for a grand piano and I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> Has anyone done this before? Where is the best place to purchase such a dolly? Will I need to measure the piano, or are the dollys typically universal?
> 
> This is one of those things you don't usually ever think about until the piano doesn't have wheels and needs to move...


are you talking about a spider truck?



Piano Supply company tuner supplies for piano tuning repair and rebuilding at wholesale

or better yet order one from your local piano tuner/technician


----------



## rwhealey (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for!

Thanks for the help, even if it may have been obvious. At least I know that I'm looking for a "spider dolly".

Calling the music school is probably a good idea, too. I think my department owns a single musical instrument (the piano in question) and someone thought it would be a good idea to use 1" home depot casters screwed to the bottom of each leg...


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2012)

As has been suggested calling the music department would be my first move. Is there someone there who always directs the pit band for musical theater? Or is there a jazz band or other musical group who performs in the theater. I would contact one of these people with a connection to the theater.


----------



## Footer (Sep 12, 2012)

rwhealey said:


> Yep, that's the kind of thing I'm looking for!
> 
> Thanks for the help, even if it may have been obvious. At least I know that I'm looking for a "spider dolly".
> 
> Calling the music school is probably a good idea, too. I think my department owns a single musical instrument (the piano in question) and someone thought it would be a good idea to use 1" home depot casters screwed to the bottom of each leg...



Give them a call no matter what. Ask who tunes their pianos. If there are enough on campus, maybe someone in the dept. does it. No matter what, after a move like this the entire thing is going to have to be voiced then tuned. There is no such thing as a graceful piano move.


----------

